# Alkaline vs. Eneloop or other High Cap Rechargeables



## Nick (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Well with my new baby here, I have noticed I am just chewing through batteries. Batteries on the swing, batteries on the bouncy seat, batteries on the sound machine(s), batteries on everything. 

Thinking of switching to rechargeables. Anyone have experience with Eneloops or others? Seems they have come a long way from when I was a teenager. The rechargeables today apparently hold 75% of their charge for 3 years so you charge them and throw 'em in a drawer (vs. needing to keep them on the charger topped off previously). 

Looking at the Eneloop Super Power Pack.

Wondering if they are truly as powerful as a typical alkaline battery (1.2 v 1.5v). I just had such a PITA with older NiMH batteries I'm wondering how good they really are.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 3, 2012)

The vaporizer uses Eneloop 2400mah AA batteries.  I have 6 batteries almost a year old, and they are still recharging within 10% of their max capacity.  Spring for a great charger.  http://www.mahaenergy.com/store/viewitem.asp?idproduct=423

  About every 10 charges, I run the batteries through the refresh & analyze cycle until they are back w/in 10%.  I've used the charger to refresh older rechargeable batteries with some success.


----------



## Nick (Aug 4, 2012)

Thx Root, what benefit do you get from a charger like that other than displaying the mAh? Does it charge faster or make the batteries last longer?


----------



## bobbutts (Aug 4, 2012)

They're better than Alkaline in my experience
The best way to charge is to use peak detection, like in a hobby charger.  Crappy chargers overcharge, charge too fast, etc.  I use an older one from rc cars, so don't know about one made especially for AA's


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 6, 2012)

Nick said:


> Thx Root, what benefit do you get from a charger like that other than displaying the mAh? Does it charge faster or make the batteries last longer?


Yes it will charge faster and make the batteries last longer. The real benefit from the charger is I can set specific and different charging/discharge rates for each charging slot.  There are also built in programs that will charge/discharge/charge to refresh the battery or for new battery break-in.  That charger can charge as high as 2000ma/hour and as low as 200ma/hour.


----------



## SkiFanE (Aug 6, 2012)

Nick said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Well with my new baby here, I have noticed I am just chewing through batteries. Batteries on the swing, batteries on the bouncy seat, batteries on the sound machine(s), batteries on everything.



How about you get rid of all those things, but the swing?  Sound machine?  OMG...I had my kids spaced over 10 years...the amount of crap that the baby industry created within that 10 years was amazing...soon there will be a battery pack on the bottles so babies no longer have to suck!

Seriously...live and let live and your kid will be fine...let the batteries die and you will find your baby is just as happy.  Better yet...get a Baby Bjorn and that is all you need.

Earthy crunchy mommy off her castile soap box lmao!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> ...let the batteries die and you will find your baby is just as happy.



This approach works well for noisy toys they get more and more of when they get older (mostly from relatives who for some reason like to see you suffer).  My kids (5 and 7) can now mostly tell which devices use replaceable batteries, but for a while I had them convinced that once their toys stopped making noise, or flashing lights, or whatever that they were done for and destined for the garbage (or more likely the donation bin)...


----------



## SkiFanE (Aug 7, 2012)

bvibert said:


> This approach works well for noisy toys they get more and more of when they get older (mostly from relatives who for some reason like to see you suffer).  My kids (5 and 7) can now mostly tell which devices use replaceable batteries, but for a while I had them convinced that once their toys stopped making noise, or flashing lights, or whatever that they were done for and destined for the garbage (or more likely the donation bin)...



Ahhh...yes...the Grandparent Toys.  We got a 'barking seal' that was on small wheels and moved around and spun and made this horrible barking noise.  Grandparents (ILs) thought it was the funniest thing ever.  It took 5+ years and went through 2 kids before the damn batteries died.  Kids loved it too...unfortunately.


----------



## Nick (Aug 7, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> How about you get rid of all those things, but the swing?  Sound machine?  OMG...I had my kids spaced over 10 years...the amount of crap that the baby industry created within that 10 years was amazing...soon there will be a battery pack on the bottles so babies no longer have to suck!
> 
> Seriously...live and let live and your kid will be fine...let the batteries die and you will find your baby is just as happy.  Better yet...get a Baby Bjorn and that is all you need.
> 
> Earthy crunchy mommy off her castile soap box lmao!



The sound machine actually helps a lot when they are so young (less than 3 months) as it simulates the mother's hearbeat noise and the white noise helps them sleep. It's not something I expect to use forever, just a few more weeks until he gets into a routine and is able to get himself to sleep.

I'm not one into too many toys. I told my wife's family I'd rather they gift him money for college. A few toys is fine but he will have as much fun with a stick when he gets older as he does with a toy that has 1000 blinky lights. 

Although I did love the remote control cars when I was younger ....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 7, 2012)

Nick said:


> The sound machine actually helps a lot when they are so young (less than 3 months) as it simulates the mother's hearbeat noise and the white noise helps them sleep. It's not something I expect to use forever, just a few more weeks until he gets into a routine and is able to get himself to sleep.
> 
> I'm not one into too many toys. I told my wife's family I'd rather they gift him money for college. A few toys is fine but he will have as much fun with a stick when he gets older as he does with a toy that has 1000 blinky lights.
> 
> Although I did love the remote control cars when I was younger ....



We had similar wishes regarding toys as well.  Not we have a house full of all sorts of blinking light toys and what-not... and my kids generally play with sticks in the yard more than any of them... :-?

They've actually fought (with each other, and neighbor kids) over who's stick was who's, when there was a yard full of sticks. :roll:


----------



## bobbutts (Aug 11, 2012)

http://slickdeals.net/f/5031985-8-P...charge-Rechargable-Batteries-20-Free-shipping


----------

